# Best archery shop in MIchigan/northern Ohio for compound bow buy and tune



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

I live in the western burbs of Detroit, but work and hunt out in the Jackson area. I am willing to travel-even if it was into northern Ohio. I'm looking for the best shop to go to in Michigan to test out bows, buy a new compound, and to have it tuned in top notch. I've never been, but I've heard some good things about Schupbach's of Jackson and MJC's in Royal Oak. TIA!!


----------



## crispy78 (Mar 10, 2020)

MJC is top shelf. Jim has forgotten more about archery than most of us will ever know.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Schupbach's is good. Big selection, try as many as you want.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

As you already spend time in Jackson, stop into Schupbachs. You may want to do it soon though - expect a big rush on archery stuff in the next couple months. When my son and I were in there a couple weeks ago getting his bow tuned, I was told they have been having a hard time getting stuff like arrows due to Covid. They had just received a large order of arrows the day before; said the order was placed in January.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Adams Archery is close to home and work for you.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Almost sounds strange but seems there were more archery shops when I was growing up than today. Back in the late 70s early 80s, living in the metro Detroit area, archery shops were abundant. Today while there are some, they seem to have thinned down quite a bit. Luckily working at one in my late teens, I got educated enough to do all my own work and tuning so no need to visit any shops. Definitely would be nice to have more shops nearby for checking out the latest offerings and shooting some of them.


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

I've heard nothing but good things about MJC and I've been happy with MOR in Utica myself. Like Quack said though, get going soon. Things are really screwed up in the archery world supply wise.


----------



## mattrowloff (Dec 30, 2010)

TheMAIT said:


> I live in the western burbs of Detroit, but work and hunt out in the Jackson area. I am willing to travel-even if it was into northern Ohio. I'm looking for the best shop to go to in Michigan to test out bows, buy a new compound, and to have it tuned in top notch. I've never been, but I've heard some good things about Schupbach's of Jackson and MJC's in Royal Oak. TIA!!


If you are will to travel to the Bay City area give Bay Archery Sales try. You will not be disappointed. If you bring a gas receipt and buy an bow over $1000 I will pay up to $100 for your gas.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

johnIV said:


> Almost sounds strange but seems there were more archery shops when I was growing up than today. Back in the late 70s early 80s, living in the metro Detroit area, archery shops were abundant. Today while there are some, they seem to have thinned down quite a bit. Luckily working at one in my late teens, I got educated enough to do all my own work and tuning so no need to visit any shops. Definitely would be nice to have more shops nearby for checking out the latest offerings and shooting some of them.


what I find funny is, when I first started out you paid extra to get a camo model, now it seems you pay extra to get a non camo color.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sunrys in Fenton has always treated me well. Nice guys in there


----------



## Vortex (Nov 28, 2011)

TheMAIT said:


> I live in the western burbs of Detroit, but work and hunt out in the Jackson area. I am willing to travel-even if it was into northern Ohio. I'm looking for the best shop to go to in Michigan to test out bows, buy a new compound, and to have it tuned in top notch. I've never been, but I've heard some good things about Schupbach's of Jackson and MJC's in Royal Oak. TIA!!


I’ve been going to Schupbach's for years. Brian is a great guy.


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

Just left Gold Star Outdoors in Edmore. They are great. Fully stocked with Matthews, Bow Tech, Hoyt. I just shot all of them and settled with the Hoyt. Very friendly, not condescending and honest. Went in with a number in mind and missed it by 57 cents.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Jimbo 09 said:


> Sunrys in Fenton has always treated me well. Nice guys in there


Great customer service!


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

what's the average cost to have bow set up and tuned? Need D loop, kisser, peep, rest leveled.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

aacosta said:


> what's the average cost to have bow set up and tuned? Need D loop, kisser, peep, rest leveled.


Guessing around $30 for parts installed. If you need new string and cables add $100. Tuning all depends... Call around and ask. Don't wait any longer they're busy now.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Price must of gone up. Schupbachs in Jackson said $100 and arrowhead in Eaton rapids said $70


----------



## brownty1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Adams archery is great, if you're going to be south of Jackson anyway then you could check out the Archery Spot in southern Hillsdale county


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Must have. That's what I paid a couple years ago.


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

MOR in Utica


----------

